
2015 State of Devops Report [pdf] - casca
https://puppetlabs.com/sites/default/files/2015-state-of-devops-report.pdf
======
nsfyn55
Meh reads more like marketing fluff than anything. Its just an incoherent mess
of academic articles and industry white papers(some more than a year old) and
a sprinkle of survey monkey. TL;DR Devops! yeah make tommorow's profits more
Devopsy today with puppet. Continuous Diversity, lead time synergies, and
SUCH!

~~~
carterehsmith
Yeah, it is just silly. At some point one has to ask, like, what is the
difference between "that" and the email that tries to sell you unbeatable
stock market investing scheme, penis enlargement pills, or the cure for
baldness.

"High-performing IT organizations deploy 30x more frequently with 200x shorter
lead times; they have 60x fewer failures and recover 168x faster. "

200x shorter... 168x faster... wow. Where do I sign?

------
firepoet
I was especially curious to see the male-to-female ratio in the report. My
personal belief is that this is a big problem.

~~~
velikos
Why is this a problem in your opinion?

~~~
ruraljuror
Not his opinion but one could cite the report itself:

 _Diversity matters. Research shows that teams with more women members have
higher collective intelligence and achieve better business outcomes. Our
survey shows that few teams are truly diverse with regard to gender. We
recommend that teams wanting to achieve high performance do their best to
recruit and retain more women, and improve diversity in other areas, too._

~~~
hbt
>> Research shows that teams with more women members have higher collective
intelligence and achieve better business outcomes.

The research used is this paper [https://publications.credit-
suisse.com/tasks/render/file/ind...](https://publications.credit-
suisse.com/tasks/render/file/index.cfm?fileid=8128F3C0-99BC-22E6-838E2A5B1E4366DF)

which claims having more women on the board has achieved better business
outcomes.

Which is fine until you start digging and find out that they passed
legislation in Europe forcing companies to be more diverse. That companies in
Europe had the number of women on boards double in less than two years
[http://imgur.com/a/4sE2y](http://imgur.com/a/4sE2y) despite a recession and
stagnating economy.

Then they justify the economic "recovery" since the __2008 crash __to that
decision.

And now hiring more women is associated to economic growth.

You should hire and compensate people based on the value they generate.
Instead companies are becoming political parties trying to reach diversity
quotas to satisfy the local demographics and government policy du jour.

This has been going on for decades but there is nothing like government
intervention to accelerate a disaster.

------
Volscio
I (along with many others, I would assume) would be interested in seeing data
on what the usage trends are for different devops tools.

